# my car would make a great donor for 6MT swap



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

lots of great nigh quality mods, good part out stuff too

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6059521-03-A6-2.7t-6MT-nicely-modded-adult-owned-6000


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

You in Dallas?

This is tempting..


----------

